# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Transportation to Brit Jam Spring Break Music Festival

## Luxurious Carib Tours

let luxurious Carib Tours Take you there.
Daily events on the Hip Strip and other locations in Montego Bay. 

1876-798-8382
1876-816-6503

luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
luxuriouscaribtours.com

----------

